# RANCILLIO ROCKY DOSER SWOP FOR DOSERLESS!! Please



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello. I have a Rocky doser grinder and would like to do a direct swop for a on demand Rocky.

I only make two black AMERICANO a day and find I am wasting coffee in the doser drum .It needs to go to a home where it will be used more frequently or to a small commercial enterprise.

It is in excellent condition, little use and comes with full user manual.

Year 2010.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't think you have much chance of finding some one that will swap. People tend to do two things with doser grinders. A clean sweep mod - I know nothing about that so you would need to ask. The other is remove the doser and modify a dispensing funnel of some sort and fit that. One type can be found on ebay by searching octopus funnel. It's stainless and probably a bit big for a rocky. It's about 130mm dia and needs some careful work with a Dremel or similar.

It might also be possible to remove the bottom of the doser assuming it's the usual style and attach a suitable funnel to the end.

John

-


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks John.
I like this grinder it's ok for me so would like to mod it so it's an on demand.
Do you know if this has been done before and how successful.
How precisely would I go about this without wrecking it!!
Anyone on here done this???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Gilly said:


> Thanks John.
> I like this grinder it's ok for me so would like to mod it so it's an on demand.
> Do you know if this has been done before and how successful.
> How precisely would I go about this without wrecking it!!
> ...


A quick Google of 'rancilio rocky doser to doserless conversion' comes up with several results.


----------

